# What is the quickest way to get an NCT?



## Brendan Burgess (9 May 2011)

I rang today and they told me that they couldn't do a test until July. My NCT expires in late May. They then told me I could ring up at any time and ask for a cancellation.

I would be using the Deansgrange Centre, but I presume I could go to another Dublin based centre either.

I presume that if I have a date, although my NCT is expired, the Garda would be unlikely to push it.


----------



## Complainer (9 May 2011)

I was able to get one within two weeks by going to Greenhills instead of the nearer Deans Grange one.


----------



## Boyd (9 May 2011)

I found Fonthill very handy to get a booking time for when I did mine last year. It says on the site 





> If you are unable to obtain an appointment within four weeks at your chosen Test Centre then please phone call us on 1890 412 413


 Have you tried ringing them to see what they say?
If you cant get a test within 4 weeks it should be free according to the NCT charter: [broken link removed]:


> 4.	Ensure that the average leadtime for an appointment at an individual test centre is less than three weeks with a free test if this is greater than four weeks.


----------



## Time (9 May 2011)

Ring them at 8am each morning and ask for a cancellation. You will get a quick test that way.


----------



## bluemac (9 May 2011)

on the website you can choose a time and centre...  usually 2 weeks in advance...   Also remember you can take your car in 6 months early which then gives you a 2 year 6 month nct good when selling..


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 May 2011)

I called just now and got a test for the 25th May in Fonthill. 

I will be a few days without the NCT, but that's not too bad. I have the booking confirmed to my phone, so if I am stopped, I can show it.


----------



## Time (10 May 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I called just now and got a test for the 25th May in Fonthill.
> 
> I will be a few days without the NCT, but that's not too bad. I have the booking confirmed to my phone, so if I am stopped, I can show it.


That will be ok. Normally they will confirm with a letter also. You can show that to the Gardaí.


----------



## sse (10 May 2011)

bluemac said:


> on the website you can choose a time and centre...  usually 2 weeks in advance...   Also remember you can take your car in 6 months early which then gives you a 2 year 6 month nct good when selling..



It's six months in advance for the first NCT, three months for subsequent tests. Still a good idea though!

SSE


----------



## truthseeker (10 May 2011)

Time said:


> That will be ok. Normally they will confirm with a letter also. You can show that to the Gardaí.


 
A friend booked recently and was told she would be sent a text message not a letter.

Actually, reading this thread, it appears there is a lot of confusion among people about the various details of nct.


----------



## vandriver (8 Jan 2015)

I booked for Greenhills Rd three days ago,and got a booking for Sunday 18th Jan.The trick is to go online afte 11.30,when cancellations are released.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (8 Jan 2015)

I rang up for a relative. I mentioned the 'free' test if not given a date within 30 days. Lady on the phone said that's I'd get date within a week ..... I got the date by text on working day 7. She had mentioned that I wouldn't be getting to the stage of getting a free test. She was right!


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Jan 2015)

Sue Ellen said:


> If you keep an eye on the website yourself you will see cancellations popping up regularly especially when the staff have finished working and aren't there to grab them first   Its a while now since we needed to use it but that's what I noticed about the system then.  Early in the morning too before they start work.





vandriver said:


> I booked for Greenhills Rd three days ago,and got a booking for Sunday 18th Jan.The trick is to go online afte 11.30,when cancellations are released.



Exactly what I found some time back.


----------



## Grizzly (10 Jun 2015)

My NCT is due end of July.  I contacted them today and there is only one opening on the 8th August next. Appointments are not really available until around the 18th August. They seem to be running behind by about 9 weeks.


----------



## DMcL1971 (17 Jun 2015)

A couple of weeks ago I went online to book an appointment (my NCT had expired a few days before). The earliest appointment offered was in August. However there was an option on screen that stated something along the lines of 'If this date is further than 4 weeks away you can request an earlier appointment by clicking here.' I clicked the link and was informed that I would be contacted. A couple of days later I received an SMS confirmation of a test date exactly 4 weeks from the day that I logged in.


----------

